# Sleeplessness because of sexlessness anybody?



## Janey (Nov 10, 2012)

ok, i find that sometimes i just cant sleep because i just want sex, i cant think and i certainly cannot lie in bed next to him and hear him snore when i am bursting with fustration...
i normally end uip getting up, going outsiude with a cup of tea and crying....
anybody else having trouble sleeping because of this???


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Janey said:


> ok, i find that sometimes i just cant sleep because i just want sex, i cant think and i certainly cannot lie in bed next to him and hear him snore when i am bursting with fustration...
> i normally end uip getting up, going outsiude with a cup of tea and crying....
> anybody else having trouble sleeping because of this???


yep If I'm horney sleep is hard.

why not masterbate and then say oh well he missed out and then go to sleep.


then tell him about it the next day.....if my wife said I was so horney last night I couldn't sleep so I let my fingers do the walking as I thought about us making love.

I would probley bang her right there and then and then say ....next time wake me the h*ll up .......preferably with some oral!


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

What would happen if you woke him up with a BJ?


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

I hear you too Janey!

Really stinks and the affects my work!


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

Yep. If it's more than three days, sleep really becomes crappy.


----------



## Agast84 (Dec 26, 2011)

Jeez, that sounds familiar. In the past, I tried to wake her up, now I am wake up alone almost every day. That makes it worse. What use to make her really mad was the fact I waited till we were in bed to talk about our situation. My fault, but not like it was possible to talk as she shot down every convo on it, dual self-defeat.
Working on the marriage, but it has`been over 2 years since the last time  but the physical/emotional intimacy is back


----------



## homebuilder (Aug 25, 2012)

this is a normal situation for me also. It sucks very much.


----------



## ManUp (Nov 25, 2012)

*raises hand*

Me too.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

Yup same here!


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Janey said:


> ok, i find that sometimes i just cant sleep because i just want sex, i cant think and i certainly cannot lie in bed next to him and hear him snore when i am bursting with fustration...
> i normally end uip getting up, going outsiude with a cup of tea and crying....
> anybody else having trouble sleeping because of this???


For a few years, this was totally me.

My sex life with my ex-wife was terrible, not clinically sexless, but not a great deal above that either. I'd say if we had sex 25x in a year that may have been the high water mark.

I toughed it out through that, but then I got into a realtionship with my current fiancee not long after me and my wife seperated.

The sex dried up very quickly there as well for a few years. That devestated me.

I could live with it when it was an issue between me and my ex-wife, I just told myself it was her, I married the wrong person, etc. But when the same issue arose with my now fiancee, I took it very personal. I felt that if two straight relationships were this way it was my fault. I was a ****ty lover, I was weak, I wasn't manly, etc.

Eventually after a few years I took a stand on the issue, and we've been working on it ever since. Over the past three years since I first took a stand, things have improved emmensely. Sex is 1-3x a week, depending on the week, and none of it is duty/chore sex either, as I've taken a stand against that as well.

Additionally, about 2 months ago, I actually turned down sex for the first time in our relationship, as I wasn't in the mood. This caused a big situation (not a fight, but she was visibly upset that I turned her down) and after we talked about it, it came up that I was getting a bit bored with the lack of variety in our sex life. Since then, lingerie, BJ's, differnt positions, etc. have started to be introduced, and yesterday we even had sex in the morning, which is the first time in a couple of years that has happened.

I've been where you are Janey, and I don't want to ever go back there again. I hope you are able to find the same level of success I have been able to.


----------

